# USDF bronze medal requirements?



## Starcailer (Aug 22, 2014)

You need to be registered with the USDF as AA/Open/Jr/YR (whatever you are) and each horse you use to complete the medal must also be registered with the USDF. Then you get the needed scores at each level (for bonze its 62% at 2 tests at 1,2,3rd levels) submit your scores with the application and processing fee ($25) and you will get your medal!

You do not have to have a business membership!


----------

